# What makes you feel sexy?



## Piink (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wondering, what makes you feel sexy? I'm not talking about men telling you that you are. It can be something you wear, or a certain way you pamper yourself (like nails or hair) or anything else besides verbal complements. 

Honestly, I can't think of something that actually makes me feel sexy anymore.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 22, 2013)

A good perfume or cologne. And tailored fit clothing.


----------



## Pandasaur (Mar 23, 2013)

Plunge bra, makeup, and short dresses. It puts me in a great mood.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 23, 2013)

To be honest, "sexy" is not a feeling I am familiar with. I don't think I've ever felt "sexy" to be honest.

Wearing a good scent that I think suits me, and clothing with structure and good fit, makes me feel confident. Not hot. Not like I should have all gazes on me. But just like... "okay, I can face the world in a good mood, now." kind of way.

Can "sexy" be learned?


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 23, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Can "sexy" be learned?



Such a great question, CarlaSixx.I am wondering the same about beauty, pretty, and such. I think it follows suit with sexy. 

I feel awkward in my own skin, so "sexy" is ...odd for me.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 23, 2013)

Honestly not a lot at all lately

but I have been having a hard year.

Usually dressing sexy, doing nice things for myself (you know the girly pamper stuff)

wearing lingerie around the house 

it also has a lot to do with feeling confident in yourself and who you are


(and not quite so beaten down by life and exhausted as I have been of late)

It is also about reveling in who you are and your own personal power a woman can look sexy as hell in the worst clothes imaginable if her inner light and self confidence shine through


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thinking about it, I'm not sure I've ever felt sexy. I do feel pretty or attractive when I wear certain things - or maybe if I'm just feeling a little more confident than usual that day. I'm a big fan of lingerie, so that also helps to make me feel pretty. 
I don't know...I've never thought about myself being/feeling sexy.


----------



## penguin (Mar 23, 2013)

Certain outfits can do that, even just a pair of sexy knickers. Or no knickers, depending on what I'm doing  It really depends on my mood, but the more content and stress free I'm feeling, the sexier I'll feel. When I'm with someone and seeing their reaction (to me, to what I'm doing or wearing), then I will definitely feel it. When I take naughty photos of myself, I feel it.

Feeling sexy can be learnt - it's all about confidence and loving yourself. The more you have of both, the sexier you'll feel. Remember, with confidence it's okay to fake it until you make it. Spend some time getting to know your body (and not just your genitals and boobs), spoil yourself, wear clothes that make you feel good. Go buy some sexy underwear (whatever it is that you consider sexy - could be simple white cotton knickers!) and wear it just for you. Think about the secret you've got going on under your clothes and how everyone else is missing out, and you might get a little pleased smirk on as you wander about.


----------



## Deacone (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm not particular bothered about bras, because i know i've got small tits, so i don't care 

What makes me feel sexy is great knickers. The french kind. My ass is my greatest...asset lolol


----------



## sophie lou (Mar 23, 2013)

For me it is wearing sexy lingerie with holdups . I feel sexiest when I am showing off for my fwb. I love wearing something that will surprise him and make him hot


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 23, 2013)

Squeezing into super tight clothes, popping a button, making cute and smexy videos for the boyfriend. I also love, love, love lingerie, especially a combination of black and bright colours with lace and frills and ribbons, all form fitting and tight. Also my sexy shoes, wearing a thong... hahaha, a lot of things it would seem!


----------



## PlumBlossom (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm not sure. I wish I knew. :/

I have never felt sexy in my life before. I have no confidence or self esteem. I tried wearing lingerie and it didn't work out for me. If someone were to look at me, they think I look gross. Even if I try wearing a sexy looking panty, what about it? I haven NOBODY to show off my body to and my boyfriend doesn't find my fat appealing.


----------



## PlumBlossom (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm not sure. I wish I knew. :/

I have never felt sexy in my life before. I have no confidence or self esteem. I tried wearing lingerie and it didn't work out for me. If someone were to look at me, they think I look gross. Even if I try wearing a sexy looking panty, what about it? I have NOBODY to show off my body to and my boyfriend doesn't find my fat appealing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 24, 2013)

I like to dress up...to the max...hair, nails, pedicure, makeup...a dress or skirt, thigh high stockings or tights, pointy shoes, jewelry....beautiful perfume....and take myself out to eat at a nice restaurant, with a lovely glass of wine. Even if it's just an appetizer and a glass of Riesling....I bring a book or I people watch and I feel like a million bucks.

I don't have a boyfriend right now either. No one significant. I'd like someone, but I guess it's not the right time but I can and do feel sexy all by myself. And I don't wear panties when I do it, so that's my little secret. Silly but it's part of what makes me....me.


----------



## Piink (Mar 24, 2013)

I rarely wear panties anyways! Nothing like a windy day and a dress!! :shocked:

I went and got my nails done, planning on getting my hair done, and got a new dress. Broke out the make-up (haven't worn any in a year!) and put my war paint on, as my mother calls it. Felt great! I didn't feel sexy, but it made a difference. 

I so do not have the confidence to go out alone to a restaurant. Scares the sh*t out of me!


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 24, 2013)

I feel sexiest when I wear this one specific outfit

Hair: in a side braid, barettes holding the wispys up
Makeup: none
Clothes: old, baggy sweatshirt over some layering tank tops/camisoles. Blue skinny jeans
Shoes: My old paddock boots and leather half chaps.

For some reason, when I wear my barn clothes, I feel so incredibly, amazingly sexy. Powerful, leather-clad, and sexy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 24, 2013)

Piink said:


> I rarely wear panties anyways! Nothing like a windy day and a dress!! :shocked:
> 
> I went and got my nails done, planning on getting my hair done, and got a new dress. Broke out the make-up (haven't worn any in a year!) and put my war paint on, as my mother calls it. Felt great! I didn't feel sexy, but it made a difference.
> 
> I so do not have the confidence to go out alone to a restaurant. Scares the sh*t out of me!


At first, after I left the weezle, it was uncomfortable, and took a lot for me to go the first couple of times, but I didn't want to stay home and.....hide. I really like the quality of good food and drink, ambiance and atmosphere. LOL The other day, I was sitting with my dad at the nursing/rehab facility and I said that before I was heading home I was going to stop for a glass of wine and maybe a slice of pizza and he said, You can pick up a frozen pizza from Shoprite just as good for the same price! I laughed and said, Yes, but I don't want to sit in the dark alone like I'm in a cave. I want to be around people, listening to them talk and laugh and enjoying myself and the change of scenery. 

Now...it's easy. I enjoy it. People sometimes look at me. Sometimes people say elsewhere in other forums or threads here that when they see someone eating alone they feel sorry for them, but it's both peaceful and stimulating for me. And whether it's a couple of hot dogs at Five Guys or sashimi at Blu Wasabi, I'm out and feel alive and I'd rather be living my life, even alone, than hiding away and slowly fading away.


----------



## superodalisque (May 12, 2013)

long baths and sleeping only in perfume


----------



## lozonloz (May 16, 2013)

Erm, I have a shower, shave everything, put my hair into some sort of sexy hairdo thing, spray myself with the expensive perfume for special occasions and put on the red lacy babydoll with the 5 inch platform heels.

Then I strut around the house going "FUCK YES I ROCK".

I reccommend this as a confidence builder.

For extra confidence building, do it to Queen's "Fat Bottom Girls" and play air guitar.

If you're not quite there with the confidence thing, remember to close the blinds. Unless you're trying to seduce the neighbours gardener.


----------



## krystalkeebler (May 16, 2013)

wearing dresses, putting lotion on after taking a shower, a sexy pair of panties, and having candles lit while it's raining.:happy:


----------



## Saoirse (May 20, 2013)

Shit all I need is booze. So I feel sexy most nights of the week haha


----------



## Steve373 (Oct 30, 2013)

just being naked and in bed with your Gf/ spouse is all it should take. i'm a fat man and I much prefer fat women, so no reason for a woman to not feel sexy if she is obese and with someone that appreciates soft flab, lovehandles, thunder thighs, saggy bosoms and the like.


----------



## NurseVicki (Nov 2, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> At first, after I left the weezle, it was uncomfortable, and took a lot for me to go the first couple of times, but I didn't want to stay home and.....hide. I really like the quality of good food and drink, ambiance and atmosphere. LOL The other day, I was sitting with my dad at the nursing/rehab facility and I said that before I was heading home I was going to stop for a glass of wine and maybe a slice of pizza and he said, You can pick up a frozen pizza from Shoprite just as good for the same price! I laughed and said, Yes, but I don't want to sit in the dark alone like I'm in a cave. I want to be around people, listening to them talk and laugh and enjoying myself and the change of scenery.
> 
> Now...it's easy. I enjoy it. People sometimes look at me. Sometimes people say elsewhere in other forums or threads here that when they see someone eating alone they feel sorry for them, but it's both peaceful and stimulating for me. And whether it's a couple of hot dogs at Five Guys or sashimi at Blu Wasabi, I'm out and feel alive and I'd rather be living my life, even alone, than hiding away and slowly fading away.



Good for you I do this too when I want some thing special to eat after my doctors appointment or shopping some times I get a massage then treat my self to some thing tasty for lunch ! I flirt with the waiters and have a good time !


----------



## NurseVicki (Nov 2, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> just being naked and in bed with your Gf/ spouse is all it should take. i'm a fat man and I much prefer fat women, so no reason for a woman to not feel sexy if she is obese and with someone that appreciates soft flab, lovehandles, thunder thighs, saggy bosoms and the like.



Woman don't think the same way men do and not all woman have a man . so this is what makes them sexy with out Some one who tells her or shows her Steve didn't you read what she said! I feel sexy after taking a shower and putting on some thing cute! I love putting on animal print especially letting my animal out and then flirt with all the men I meet ! LOL


----------



## snakebite (Nov 3, 2013)

Great smelling perfume and great bra usually do the trick. Both are expensive in my case but so, so worth it.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 5, 2013)

Chanel No. 5 and new underthings, even if they're granny panties.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 11, 2013)

B&B lotions, pearls, push up bras, and the way he looks at me when I am wearing all 3 :happy:


----------



## prplecat (Nov 11, 2013)

Tall black leather boots. :batting:


----------



## azerty (Nov 12, 2013)

The loving eyes of my girlfriend


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 12, 2013)

prplecat said:


> Tall black leather boots. :batting:



That is definitely sexy!


----------



## leina2009 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sexy lingerie, the right outfit, too small clothes, and stuffing myself.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 17, 2013)

Getting my hair and nails done. I just started getting my hair done, but I've always kept my nails long and colorful. They always make me feel so sexy for the first week after I get them done.


----------



## one2one (Nov 17, 2013)

Chanel No. 5 and making out for an hour.


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 19, 2013)

sheer leggings, high heel booties,red lipstick and my juicy couture perfume


----------



## Aurora (Nov 20, 2013)

It bums me out that so many people replied saying they never feel sexy! I can only echo that it's a confidence and self-love thing, and it can be a struggle to get there, I know. Everyone deserves to feel sexy. Find what works for you!

I feel sexiest after a new hair cut. Don't be afraid to go shorter than you otherwise might! Embrace change. 

Having my nails done and slipping into some cute or sexy underthings helps too. A little pampering goes a long way.


----------



## BigCutieMiley (Dec 4, 2013)

Honestly nothing makes me feel sexier than wearing cute lingerie, doing my hair and make up and listening to the top 40 in my car to pump myself up. Stupid ritual but it works!!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm....a good pair of jeans that fit just right...a top that shows just the right amount of clevage. Good sex........a lot of things really.


----------



## Jah (Mar 1, 2014)

Dressing nicely, wearing perfume and then going somewhere and holding hands with my hubby. Also a good romantic dinner at a restaurant.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 1, 2014)

Right now, nothing really. This thread has helped me though. I'm enjoying reading what you've all wrote about yourselves.


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 2, 2014)

*Oyster Shell style bra's, Miss Dior perfume and wet look glossy lips... :kiss2: xXx*


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 2, 2014)

I find I give myself the sideways mirror glance when my hair is 'done' and I have some red lipstick on. Never fails.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 2, 2014)

Anything 'off the shoulder', be it a top or dress and a special uncommon perfume I wear which contains, among other things, amber and cloves, or an Indian body oil which contains white jasmine, and wearing pearls. Always pearls, somewhere.


----------



## bigcutiesugar (Mar 8, 2014)

Buying new perfume, indulging in rich foods (cheesecake!), doing my nails, showering with a new body wash, rubbing massage oil or lotion on my legs and belly.


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Mar 12, 2014)

double false lashes over a smoky eye & nude lips, softly curled hair, and skin-tight high waisted skinny jeans to show off my wide hips & big ole booty


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 13, 2014)

For me it's being fresh from the shower and listening to sultry jazz or some type of music with a sexy and/or relaxing vibe. The lighting also makes a difference... low lighting, candles. I like the night life, I like to boogie


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 13, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> For me it's being fresh from the shower and listening to sultry jazz or some type of music with a sexy and/or relaxing vibe. The lighting also makes a difference... low lighting, candles. I like the night life, I like to boogie



Alicia Bridges YES!!!!!!!! 
Oh, I ... Ohhh I ... I love the nightlife, I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.

man.. You can tell my age!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 13, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Alicia Bridges YES!!!!!!!!
> Oh, I ... Ohhh I ... I love the nightlife, I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.
> 
> man.. You can tell my age!




haha, actually I was quoting Mike Myers from the movie "So I Married An Axe Murderer" but he probably got the line from that song


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 13, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> haha, actually I was quoting Mike Myers from the movie "So I Married An Axe Murderer" but he probably got the line from that song



LOL!!! He is from my era...


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

i feel the sexiest when my hair and makeup are done!


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 22, 2014)

lipstick! i feel strong and sexy rockin some red lipstick! :kiss2:


----------



## Shan34 (Mar 23, 2014)

Perfume and matching bra and panties! 

Though mostly it's a mood and it strikes whenever, which can sometimes be induced or completely spontaneous. I love it when it happens!


----------



## AbbyJoyful (Apr 12, 2014)

I feel sexy when I just got out of the shower...


----------



## SydneyScreams (Apr 20, 2014)

Sometimes I wear sexy lingerie underneath my clothes. Other people don't get to see, but it gives me an extra confidence boost. 

I also love a good shade of lipstick!!


----------



## BigCutieBaylee (May 6, 2014)

I'm a girly girl so a good dress and some heels make me feel so sexy!


----------



## Indig0 (May 14, 2014)

Wearing anything "off-shoulder", particularly when only one shoulder peaks out....

Wearing my hair down...It's so much easier to just throw up in a bun, but I really try to take the time to wear it down as often as possible.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 10, 2014)

Sometimes it's clothing (dressing up or wearing jeans, heels and micro-suede or suede tops) - sometimes it's singing in my car and really getting into the music and opening my eyes and in that split second, catching someone watching me - sometimes it's being at the beach, walking in the lower surf (can do that for hours) and just feeling totally free - especially if the wind is blowing and my hair is down as well - and often when I am swimming.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jul 13, 2014)

having a good pamper session then doing my hair and make up and some lacey underwear and perfume


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 10, 2015)

I love to wear lingerie. ..not just for a guy but *I* like it...it makes me feel sexy I guess. It's a bit hard for me to use the word sexy because I've had only one man in real life tell me to my face that he thinks im sexy. But hes the only one so mostly I just feel pretty or beautiful if I dress up really nice to go out. And I also love a couple of perfumes thst definitely make me feel pretty.
its rare but I feel pretty when a GUY tells me he likes my nails or says they look nice, weird, yes, maybe but I do my own nails and usually keep them very nice usually with a colored polish and sometimes French tip.


----------



## seaturtle71 (Nov 3, 2015)

I love perfume too.


----------



## BigCutieChloe (Dec 2, 2015)

Lingerie and lots of dim candle light makes me feel so sexy!


----------



## ajbbwuk (Mar 16, 2016)

*Has to be wearing sexy lingerie and silky stockings* 

View attachment AJSS2036.jpg


----------

